# 70 Hp Yamaha 2 Stroke prop 16 Dolphin Superskiff



## Dolphin_Mac (Dec 24, 2012)

1990 Dolphin Superskiff with 2006 Yamaha 70 2 stroke. Currently have 13 1/4 17 pitch prop but only turn 4500 RPMs on plane. Will going to a 13 1/4 15 pitch SS prop help increase RPM's? Also what kind of gas consumption or travel distance should I expect to get with an 18 gallon tank?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Is the 17" a ss prop? 

Every 1" of pitch is worth roughly 200 RPM's as a rule of thumb 

1" up = 200 RPM's down
1" down= 200 RPM's up

Other factors do come into play as well like cup, rake, blade style etc etc.


----------



## Dolphin_Mac (Dec 24, 2012)

Stilleto has a 13 1/4 13p prop. My current prop is 13" x17p. RPMs WOT is 4400 RPMs. Will the 13p prop improve my performance?


----------



## DrG (Apr 19, 2012)

My 2007 Yamaha 70 2-stroke with a Powertech SS RED3 13 1/4"x14p is a great all around prop for my Gordon Waterman 18.


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

> My 2007 Yamaha 70 2-stroke with a Powertech SS RED3 13 1/4"x14p is a great all around prop for my Gordon Waterman 18.


Crushed, sent you a PM.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Power Tech has stats of their props on the 16SS with different engines. Give them a call.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> 1990 Dolphin Superskiff with 2006 Yamaha 70 2 stroke.  Currently have 13 1/4 17 pitch prop but only turn 4500 RPMs on plane.  Will going to a 13 1/4 15 pitch SS prop help increase RPM's?   Also what kind of gas consumption or travel distance should I expect to get with an 18 gallon tank?


I am very happy with my 4 blade PowerTech PTR4 16 pitch on my 90 2s. I turn it 5200 WOT at normal trim and show 40mph on the gps. Trimming up increases RPM but not speed. Calculations show this prop has less than 2% slip running 22-32mph which is very efficient.

A 15 pitch may be a little too much for your 70.

If you call Powertech they will recommend their SCD3 "stern lifting" prop for the Super Skiff. That's what the previous owner(s) had pretty much worn out on my boat. 17PSCD3

You are welcome to try either of my props on Lake Monroe if you're in the Lake Mary area.


----------

